# Ryley's Run Sacramento has already SAVED two Goldens, read on...



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

why would people just want to throw their dogs life away like that instead of helping it? people like that make me very mad!

but thank god that their are people out in the world who does care! 


i may be small but i can at least save a life!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It has been truly amazing to watch RR grow like it has. I was off the forms during the time this was getting started but have really enjoyed watching it grow this past year.

Bless you all for doing such GReat work and here is to watching it grow larger and larger.

Hooch


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so wonderful! People need their heads examined, but it's so great that RR is raising awareness - lives saved!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Those are two great stories. And it is amazing how people just throw older dogs away because they are not playful puppies any more, or their healthy isn't what it was, etc. Those people do not deseerve to ever have a dog. I did e everything in my power to keep my 12 year old Buck healthy and around til he was much older, but God decided different. And then some toss them out like yesterday's newspaper. Shame, shame on them.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree with 3 goldens — shame, shame on them. So thankful you are there to help these dogs who never deserved such uncaring owners.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It always amazes me people don't know or understand rescue. I work with extremely intelligent people and I was blown away when I had to explain what rescue and fostering is about. That's changed in our department. 

I had to stand up in front of staff, faculty, and students when new department members came during the fall. I had to tell them what I do as an employee in their department. We then had to give them so personal info. 

*They now know about my "Hobby." *

*Many of those same people are now fosters, adopters, or have supported Ryley's Run...*​Sharon, what wonderful stories! ​


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Sharon...you're post gave me goosebumps!!!! This is what Ryley's Run is all about! Thank you so much fo sharing these stories and thank you and Steve and everyone else involved in rescue for all that you do to give goldens like this the second chance that they deserve. This post just made my day!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Those are great stories! It is good to hear good ones.

In my area we have so many dogs put down. There was recently an article in the paper talking about the sad fate of most of the dogs and cats that end up in our local shelter.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gosh how amazing is Ryley helping another Riley. I cant believe people put animals down just because they are old. My Beau is 10 and I am doing everything I can to make his last years healthy and loved. So far this year we are up to $3000 and it is worth every penny. Thank goodness all the rescue's are out there to save these animals. I hope that Chester and Riley find their furever homes soon. They serve to live their golden years in peace and love.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hopefully this is just the first of many that Ryleys Run can help out that otherwise might not have that great of a future.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Thank you so much for sharing these stories and thank you and Steve and everyone else involved in rescue for all that you do to give goldens like this the second chance that they deserve. This post just made my day!


 
Cindy, you as well have already made the first steps yourself by volunteering to do home visits to help goldens like this get second chances they deserve.
:thanks:


----------

